# how often do you give pigeons grit.



## lil-baby-pigeon (Jun 22, 2005)

our pidgys are 23 days old now, so i was wondering , hom much grit i should give them and how often? we also have adult pigeons, so when, how much and how often should i give them grit as well? the grit we bought is "Hartz living gravel and grit"(with calcium carbonate) also the box's instrucions only says "sprinkle hartz LIVING Gravel 'n grit liberally on cage floor. Be sure to use a fresh supply of Hartz LIVING Gravel 'n Grit each time you clean your bird's cage. For outdoor birds, mix some Hartz LIVING Gravel 'n Grit in with your wild bird seed mix. this is most important in freezing weather and when the ground is covered with snow." PLEASE HELP!!


----------



## pdpbison (Mar 15, 2005)

Hi lil-baby-pigeon,


Just let them have a little Bowl which is just for the Grit, next to their Seed Bowl...

If hand feeding ambulatory youngsters, add some to their formula.


The Hatrz Mountain product anticipates Canaries and their feeding habits of likeing Grit to be scattered on the floor.

Pigeons, of course, when out grazing, will elect little rocks from the ground, as they please.

But for those Pigeons in flight Pens or Cages, either pour some Grit into the side of their Seed Bowl, or, even have a second little Bowl just for Grit...


The crushed Oyster Shell is also a nice Grit for them, especially if Hens who may be laying.


Phil
Las Vegas


----------



## lil-baby-pigeon (Jun 22, 2005)

Thank you for your help pdpbison


----------



## pdpbison (Mar 15, 2005)

Hi NumberNine,


You might consider my method of feeding Babys or Youngsters in the hollow backside of a Baby Nipple...

In which, their alotment of Grit, may be added along with small whole Seeds, to the 'Soup' one makes of whatever else one elects for them,l and fed to them in the Nipple's hollow back.

Where, there is no need then to be placing individual Grit pieces onto their little Tongues.

I have ( and the various Babys and Youngsters, have...) been very happy with the advantages of the 'Nipple'...

Phil
Las Vegas


----------

